
Pro Display XDR - Finbarr
https://www.apple.com/pro-display-xdr/
======
aikinai
I don’t know why this is posted now, but since it’s here I wanted to share
this review which I thought was incredibly well crafted and refreshing to
watch.

[https://youtu.be/rtd7UzLJHrU](https://youtu.be/rtd7UzLJHrU)

~~~
Xorlev
That review was incredibly well done and effectively dismantled many of
Apple's overblown claims.

------
utopcell
..and in the meanwhile, I still can't use my Dell UP3218K with the latest-and-
greatest Macbook Pro. Thanks Apple.

~~~
CSSer
Forgive me, but is this a joke? You have an 8K monitor? If yes, would you mind
if I asked why and how you use this? What makes it worth it?

I’m in the market for a new monitor. I’m coming from the first “nice” monitor
I’ve ever had: a ~$300 27 inch LG HDR 4K. I thought it would be perfect, but
to be honest it leaves a lot to be desired. It’s not even bright enough to
beat the light coming through my office windows. What am I really paying for
at these higher price tiers? Is it possible to meet somewhere in the middle? I
do graphic, but not video, work.

~~~
utopcell
I use it exclusively for programming. An 8k monitor is not a necessity, by any
stretch: A good, large 4k monitor is more than enough for coding. I'd rather
not voice an opinion about graphics or video usage because I don't know about
the needs of these fields.

------
Groxx
> _Available VESA Mount Adapter_

Finally. The crazy lengths that 3rd party adapters go to to convert Apple
displays are crazy, and it's absurd that they haven't used VESA for this long.

------
jagger27
What about it?

~~~
phoe-krk
It's new, it's hardware, and it's Apple. News about Apple hardware often hit
the HN frontpage.

EDIT: misread the page; thought that's a new screen from Apple.

~~~
trimbo
It was announced like a year ago...

So is the news that it's now orderable for people who can afford $6K for a
monitor amid a pandemic?

~~~
gkfasdfasdf
I admit I was looking at this exact model yesterday to upgrade my current work
at home monitor, though I can nowhere near justify the price...

------
ineedasername
What's the nano glass option thing and why is it worth $1k?

~~~
veonik
> While both the standard glass and nano-texture glass options of Pro Display
> XDR are engineered for extremely low reflectivity, it helps to consider your
> work environment when deciding which one is right for you.

> If you’re in an especially uncontrolled lighting environment, there’s an
> innovative matte option with nano-texture glass. Typical matte displays have
> a coating added to their surface that scatters light. However, these
> coatings lower contrast while producing unwanted haze and sparkle. The nano-
> texture on Pro Display XDR is actually etched into the glass at the
> nanometer level. The result is a screen with beautiful image quality that
> maintains contrast while scattering light to reduce glare to the barest
> minimum.

------
htk
Maybe I didn’t get this right but does it really come without a stand/mount?
And only those two options are compatible?

~~~
wmf
The VESA mount is compatible with basically any third-party stand or arm.

------
noncoml
Lots of product announcements but no word about iPhone. No iPhone 9/SE 2 in
March then?

~~~
mperham
The iPhone has been updated every September for many years.

~~~
noncoml
I guess you are not following the news. There has been a rumor for a low end
iPhone coming out this March. Nothing to do with the high end iPhones of
September.

------
henriquez
I’ll buy it once someone figures how to get it running in Linux, on non-Apple
hardware.

------
anewguy9000
no mention of motion or response times. they're important ergonomic factors,
much more so than 6k for a 32" screen you're 3' away from imo...

------
phkahler
1,000,000 to 1 seems like crazy hype. I assume that's like the brightest color
to the blackest black. The thing is, at 10 bits the brightest white is 1023
times the second darkest gray. I doubt anyone can tell the difference.

~~~
davidgay
The intensity is not a linear function of the bit value, the intensity is more
or less value^2.2, which does give ~1e6 to 1...

See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma_correction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma_correction)
for the gory details.

